# 33x12 tires ok for plowing ?



## 00silverado (Aug 28, 2014)

I have a 2000 Silverado 1500 regular cab long bed 5.3L. It has 3 inch lift and 2500hd suspension on 305 70 r16 (33×12) toyo Mt with 90% tread left. I have a 7.6 ft unimount . Just wondering if I will be ok with these tires


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

A light truck with flotation tires.......good luck


----------



## m.$terner (Feb 28, 2010)

generally speaking, NO. big wide tires like that look great but are deff not the best for plowing. Will they work, yes but if you can pick up a spare set I would deff do so. a 265 or 245 would be better, I personally prefer to run like a 235/85/r16 on my trucks. all that weight on a small width tire means a lot less spinning and chances of getting stuck


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I used to be in the skinny tire corner. But the last two trucks I have bought had 285/75/16, a big fat tire. Anyway I have found the skinny tire thing to be a wives tail. They plow fine and I notice no loss in traction but have the added benefit of not sinking to china on softer ground (read less grass damage if you have to go on it). SO if that is what you have use them.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Physics is not a wives tale (tail: animal, tale: story)

Like Olddog said, big floatation tires on a light truck......not good
$terner is spot on


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

You may have more weight on a smaller spot, but with a wider tire you will have more sipes on the ground for greater traction. How come drag cars use fat tires? I think the physics that you use is wrong. To each his own. Just telling the OP my experience. Tail tale auto correct whatever


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The only disagreement I have is, that there really isn't much debate among those who know anything about driving in or plowing snow

The "Macho men" are embarrassed to be seen with skinny tires on their trucks...it's all about looks to them.

A skinnier tire will have higher PSI than a wider tire - which helps the tire get to the road surface. 
Plus this higher Psi will also let it get a bite on hardtack snow or ice where a wide tire can't and the wide tire will just make a ice patch under it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

:laughing:
well then prove all of us wrong.
go get your self some wide slicks and then go and try to plow with them and report back.
when was the last time you saw a dragster on snow.:laughing:

is the dragster on dry pavement or 6" of snow.

There might be a difference in applacation..



maxwellp;1834844 said:


> You may have more weight on a smaller spot, but with a wider tire you will have more sipes on the ground for greater traction. How come drag cars use fat tires? I think the physics that you use is wrong. To each his own. Just telling the OP my experience. Tail tale auto correct whatever


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok You completely missed the point 
I will agree to disagree


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ah no,
I think you did.
the sipping on the wide tire will help but they lack friction from weight per sq inch for there to be any real gain
a narrower tire will have more traction IE, bite on the sipping.

here is the formula(and no, it's not a play on the word fun)
F=uN

F is the force generated, u is the coefficient of friction, and N is the weight on the surface considered


----------



## 00silverado (Aug 28, 2014)

But is 2.5 inches wider then stock really going to make a difference


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Slicks on a drag strip compared to sipes on snow is the dumbest comparison I've ever heard in my life. EVER. 

Physics is physics. 

Sno is spot on. It's Macho Man syndrome.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

2.5" x 4 = 9"
almost the with of a stock tire.
it adds up quick.



00silverado;1834861 said:


> But is 2.5 inches wider then stock really going to make a difference


----------



## 00silverado (Aug 28, 2014)

So is it worth going out and spending $500 on a set of 245 75 r16 cooper at3 which u herd a good in snow or just stick with my 33x12 toyo m/t. Just curious I understand the whole physics part of it


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes it's worth it. Plowing and spinning your tires every time you drop your plow, is that worth it


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I got 35 x10 tires, I dont have a problem in the snow. But I do have a 4 ton truck.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

You'll be fine with your tires. If you don't like how they perform for the first few times plowing then consider something different.


----------



## 00silverado (Aug 28, 2014)

snowish10;1834921 said:


> I got 35 x10 tires, I dont have a problem in the snow. But I do have a 4 ton truck.


My truck comes in at 5700lbs according the the scale at my local dump . With the plow which is another 500-600 lbs and if I put 300 lbs of blast I should be around 6 600 lbs


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Id get a set of not as wide of tires for the winter especially since you have a 1500.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

00silverado;1834817 said:


> I have a 2000 Silverado 1500 regular cab long bed 5.3L. It has 3 inch lift and 2500hd suspension on 305 70 r16 (33×12) toyo Mt with 90% tread left. I have a 7.6 ft unimount . Just wondering if I will be ok with these tires


Years ago I had an F150 with goodyear MT's while it did good off road, it was horrible in the snow. MT designed tires have very little sipping and large lugs are great for dirt but IMO suck on slippery surfaces. I now run 285/75 dynapros which do have a good bit of sipping and work well for me.


----------



## 00silverado (Aug 28, 2014)

kimber750;1835023 said:


> Years ago I had an F150 with goodyear MT's while it did good off road, it was horrible in the snow. MT designed tires have very little sipping and large lugs are great for dirt but IMO suck on slippery surfaces. I now run 285/75 dynapros which do have a good bit of sipping and work well for me.


I had them on since summer of '13 . I live in NY and we get a good amount of snow last year the truck did amazing in deep snow


----------



## BAMP (Aug 26, 2014)

Everyone has there own preference, I only use hurcules mt's that are 12"&14" wide on my 97' chev 1500 ext.cab 4x4. I've never gotten stuck while plowing.we drive in very DEEP snow up here in ontario.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

I had big wide tires (bf goodrich mud terrains) that came on my f350 last winter. Hated them. I now have firestone transforce(sp) that are like half the width. Obviously I have not had them in snow yet but I already like them better.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

SnoFarmer;1834875 said:


> 2.5" x 4 = 9"
> almost the with of a stock tire.
> it adds up quick.


As much as I agree with everything you have said about the tires, I don't think 2.5x4=9, at least not in Canada.

235/85/16 is a perfect tire for plowing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

cet;1835327 said:


> As much as I agree with everything you have said about the tires, I don't think 2.5x4=9, at least not in Canada.
> 
> 235/85/16 is a perfect tire for plowing.


Hahaha, I just shook my head at that one


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BAMP;1835283 said:


> Everyone has there own preference, I only use hurcules mt's that are 12"&14" wide on my 97' chev 1500 ext.cab 4x4. I've never gotten stuck while plowing.we drive in very DEEP snow up here in ontario.


Confused here. If you plow the snow, how can it be DEEP snow?

Bottom line is a wider truck tire is designed to float more over mud or a non-soild surface. Its kind like a track machine. With a narrow tire, with more Psi placed on a focal point will allow you more traction. Unless your truck is traveling in Iceland, a proper tire will give you the best traction.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ok so it's 10, that even goes to show my point even better....
it's new math.

Your 16" tire isn't going to fit on my 17" rims
soooo, I don't think it's the perfect size.



cet;1835327 said:


> As much as I agree with everything you have said about the tires, I don't think 2.5x4=9, at least not in Canada.
> 
> 235/85/16 is a perfect tire for plowing.


Lastely, never trust a guy who plows snow, who says, they never get stuck.
we all get stuck no matter what we use.

Get the right tire for the application.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I have 17 inch rims so I run 235/ 85/ 17. Makes sense to me . :laughing:


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

35 inch tires here and love it. Plenty of traction pushing my 9x and xls plow. Goodyear Duratracs.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Same here, have 315's on my F350 and really didn't notice much of any difference from the 265's that were on it prior. And they are MT's, Fierce Attitude's. My original plan was to pick up a set of 265's but after a few storms I didn't see the point.

That said, my plow generally clears a wide enough path that the tires rarely have to trudge through deep snow at all.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

if you are serious about plowing snow and are doing it as a source of income and not just for fun or to help out a neighbor, then yes, get a good set of SKINNY snow tires. the 12" wide tires you have now will be pitiful in the snow. they will slow productivity and maybe even bring it to a hault if you get into enough trouble.

the comment about the benefit of skinny tires being an "old wifes tail" made me laugh. 

a classic that i've read so many times here is "the plow clears the path so i'm not driving through any snow so my big fat tires do just fine". if thats true, then save your money and pick through the baldies down behind the tire shop. grab some of those. its not like having tread would be needed, because we all know the plow leaves a clear, dry path in it's wake - right?

anyway, there is enough information in this post to make an educated decision. but if you really like the look of your fat tires, then you will be able to convince yourself they are great pushing snow (just as so many others have done)


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Nothing beats a set of 235/85/16 (with studs) in snow or ice. Get a winter rated tire that's heavily siped. Also by running a smaller tire you can chain up and not worry about having the chains hitting body parts, plus chains are less expensive for a stock sized tire.
This is what I'm running for a winter tire w/studs: 
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...all=Blackwall&partnum=385QR6COMMTAT&tab=Sizes


----------

